# slump



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Sometimes you're hot, and other times you're not. Currently I am not. I am on week 4 of a pretty good slump. No proposals being approved, driving all over, customers missing appointments, drove to wrong address, office sent estimate to wrong person, even had a callback on a very basic wax ring replacement. 

I know it will end, they always do. Anybody else feel/felt/feeling my pain?

Any good vibes sent my way would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup the strugle is real fo sho. Look back at your records. This kinda keeps things in perspective there is a light at the end of the tunnel. 

Is August just your slow month? For me, aug is my slowest month 2 years in a row. Looking on FB, it seems everyone is on vacation. If nothing else call your old customers and just ask them if whatever you did, is still working for them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Yup the strugle is real fo sho. Look back at your records. This kinda keeps things in perspective there is a light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Is August just your slow month? For me, aug is my slowest month 2 years in a row. Looking on FB, it seems everyone is on vacation. If nothing else call your old customers and just ask them if whatever you did, is still working for them.


The summer months are our slowest months...
I try to spend as little time at work as possible...

Vacation, fishing, even have a second job that I take on in the summer taking time off without pay to work at...

It's a nice paying prevailing wage job on a state contract...
I've been doing it every year for quite a while...

It works out nicely for the coworkers giving them a little more work, and I'm not all pissy about it being slow...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

the slump always starts in August when the kids go back to school for us....and runs through usually the 15th of September.....

over the last 5 years if there was a weather drought it was much worse too...something about the lack of rain made folks minds and pockets tighten up....

this year we are in a steady pace which is better than slow and better than busy .


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

We have been slow, I'm out on a construction job doing site work, mabholes and such.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Slumps can happen anytime. I'm use to it, Mrs. OpenSights is still trying to get use to them.

I don't mind them much. Look at it as a time to take a breath. Usually what I do is go through one machine at a time for a deep clean and maintenance, deep clean the truck, run built up scrap, rebuild good faucets to sell used to landlords, update my stock of rarely used parts that can be a life saver when you need them.... I have even gone as far as disassembling power tools to wash/bake the stators and armatures, check the brushes, clean the commentators, re set the brushes, and replace bearings if needed. By the time things pick up again, work (usually) flies with new-like tools and almost everything I could need for a one trip job. Of course, I always go through my prevent lists, get back in touch with customers that have that not so important project they've been talking about getting done. I also do charity work (tax write off) for the church across the street along with a few of their properties.

I take full advantage of slumps. Sure, I don't get a check at the moment doing all these things, but in a way, it's like putting your work into an account that you can withdraw money from later, easier and faster than if you wait until the need arises.

Late summer and after the holidays to late winter are my slow times.

Redwood has a great idea, won't work for me as a "need to be there" job now, maybe not you either. But, I've done a similar thing when working for someone. Now, I will pick up a few jobs outside of my trade that I'm comfortable with when time permits as long as I'm making money/saving money and it won't conflict long term with any potential primary job prospect.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Usually August is slow for me as well. We call it the calm before the storm when our winter shutoffs start around october. This year is different as I have 2 decent size radiant jobs starting up this week.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Slumps can happen anytime. I'm use to it, Mrs. OpenSights is still trying to get use to them.


Best to go with the flow and not fight it. :thumbup: Once you understand they come and go, you budget accordingly and wait for the upswing. IMO, life is the same - ups & downs. Neither are permanent. 



> I don't mind them much. Look at it as a time to take a breath. Usually what I do is


I really liked your comprehensive list of what you do during the slow times. :yes:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

That is what i enjoy about inside sales no more up's and down's,
as my Dear mother used to say it is either feast or famine in the plumbing trade :whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

we had a slump kind of day today.... nothing but crickets chirping 
all morning long.... then of course the phone rings and someone wants me to come out and unstop a tub drain at 4.45 when they get home for work. 

Then another call to repair a faucet at 2.45 on the complete other side of town.... it all worked out ok.....I just took it in my stride and did not let it get to me..........and that seems to be the norm for the slow times 

I have come to know and understand from this frustration during slow times that their really is a god....
......who is getting his kicks pissing down my back......
.for a short while...........its some sort of test......:yes:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

My dad told me last week that in June of 2014 he deposited 65k....this year June of 2015 $3500. Slumps are real and they suck. Keep plugin along, it will pick back up soon


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> That is what i enjoy about inside sales no more up's and down's,
> as my Dear mother used to say it is either feast or famine in the plumbing trade :whistling2:












Yes, feast or famine. Very true with construction and the trades. Just ask masons up North, they don't work when the winter snows arrive.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Yes, feast or famine. Very true with construction and the trades. Just ask masons up North, they don't work when the winter snows arrive.


Right? How many jobs did you see held up from pours not getting done due to weather. Footers, foundations, floors!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

But hey, once that behind schedule job gets going, ya know it's gonna be YOU who's holding it up. LOL! And the poop always hits the fan the same time you get busy with other work. Slump.......OVER!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

This last recession was my 5th big downturn and absolutely the worst. It always catches me when I'm at high risk, too. everysingletime.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Plumber said:


> This last recession was my 5th big downturn and absolutely the worst. It always catches me when I'm at high risk, too. everysingletime.


 I'm sure the worst is yet to come.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> I'm sure the worst is yet to come.



You could be right, considering we have been wipeing Chinas ass and licking their butts, for the last 10 years and that is what had kept our economy going................
and now they seem to be imploding........

A year a go Steel was at 175 a ton and I got about 700 for a dumpster load of water heaters from our scrap yard....

last week the price of Steel has crashed to 47 dollars a ton cause china dont want no more of it..... and I got 105 for a dumpster load......

the scrappers and crack heads in our area are gonna starve and revolt.....


I am ready for the next down turn... bring it on.....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> You could be right, considering we have been wipeing Chinas ass and licking their butts, for the last 10 years and that is what had kept our economy going................
> and now they seem to be imploding........
> 
> A year a go Steel was at 175 a ton and I got about 700 for a dumpster load of water heaters from our scrap yard....
> ...


Yep! Takes me about 3 gallons of gas for a scrap run round trip. I look for a another reason to drive my scrap truck into town to justify it. Three heaters, one a 50 gal, came to $17 and change. I'm thinking of charging an extra $20 to haul the old one away.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I am ready for the next down turn... bring it on.....


If Ron Paul is correct, those with the most savings will be screwed the hardest. Super inflation could hit and property taxes could skyrocket. 

If I had lots of money sitting around I would be investing in foreign markets and gold right now. Instead I've opted to invest in heavy equipment.😜


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> If Ron Paul is correct, those with the most savings will be screwed the hardest. Super inflation could hit and property taxes could skyrocket.
> 
> If I had lots of money sitting around I would be investing in foreign markets and gold right now. Instead I've opted to invest in heavy equipment.😜


He's not right, so your investment is good...:laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Redwood said:


> He's not right, so your investment is good...:laughing:


 I sure hope he's wrong. 

The way we are printing money and borrowing more trillions sure seems like a recipe for disaster to me.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> I sure hope he's wrong.
> 
> The way we are printing money and borrowing more trillions sure seems like a recipe for disaster to me.


Without turning this into a P&R thread the problem is the relatively small number of people holding on to all that paper, and their control over politics...


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Without turning this into a P&R thread the problem is the relatively small number of people holding on to all that paper, and their control over politics...


Yeah, it's a slippery slope from here. On the bright side, 2 or the top 3 candidates don't have major corporate campaign contributors. I would be happy with Trump or Sanders.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

To many things occurring from the last recession, lessons not learned.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

When I had my biz, the summer months were slow for the most part, that is the way of it in service/remodeling. But, after Labor Day, started into the furnace cleanings/PM's, kept really busy into the holiday season. This is like the time period between the beginning of the Arab Oil embargo in 73 until Reagan got in, spurts of growth tempered by downturns.... I told my kids to prepare, this crap was gonna last 10 years like that did.


----------

